# Just for laughs Gags



## Jazzey (Dec 27, 2008)

YouTube - Driving Dog Prank - JustForLaughs.com

YouTube - 69 Just For Laughs Gags-Natural Ingredients

YouTube - Just for Laughs -  Egg Carton with Baby Chicks!


----------



## NicNak (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks Jazzey 

They were all funny.  I think the baby chicks are so cute, I remember when my uncle had a farm, I always wanted to bring one home :lol:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 27, 2008)

shh...don't tell Sparrow.


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 27, 2008)

thanks jazzey i loved the one with the chicks too so cute


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 27, 2008)

They are pretty cute...I wouldn't mind if my egg carton came with a few of them.


----------

